# 745i or li question



## 745li-M3 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi there,

My family is very interested in buying a 745i or li, most likley LI because its longer. But my mom doesnt like leather too much. I went to the dealership, and the guy said he will see what he can do. So im wondering, does anyone have a 7 series without leather? If not, can someone recommend some sort of spray the lessens the leather smell.

I ask for a spray because Im telling her that no leather in a luxury car, takes away the whole luxury part lol.

So anyway, if i could get some help that would be great, thanks alot everyone!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't think you can get a 7er without leather, unless you somehow convince your dealer and BMW Individual to do a cloth interior for you. Very unlikely.

The smell will go away after a while, you can stick some air fresheners into the car... Or contact someone local who can make seat covers for you?


----------



## 745li-M3 (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks alot, Ill try to find someone local.


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi,

FYI, the leather in this car doesn't really smell or feel like leather, interestingly enough, if you get the "comfort seats" as an option. They sort of look and feel like a good vinyl - yet, they are leather. I compared these to the lethaer in my last 740 and at first I thought they were vinyl.


----------



## 745li-M3 (Jul 18, 2004)

rocky said:


> Hi,
> 
> FYI, the leather in this car doesn't really smell or feel like leather, interestingly enough, if you get the "comfort seats" as an option. They sort of look and feel like a good vinyl - yet, they are leather. I compared these to the lethaer in my last 740 and at first I thought they were vinyl.


Oh good idea.

When we went to look, it was a very hot day and I think that might have contributed to the strong leather smell, mabye I dunno. Anyway, how strong is the leather smell with the comfort seats?


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi,

I think the option is actually called "luxury seating", and it really doesn't have a leather smell - just a new BMW smell. These seats are REALLY comfortable - many adjustments, extra cushion in front of the seat bottom, air-conditioning and heating in the seats, and they have a massager built in.



745li-M3 said:


> Oh good idea.
> 
> When we went to look, it was a very hot day and I think that might have contributed to the strong leather smell, mabye I dunno. Anyway, how strong is the leather smell with the comfort seats?


----------



## 745li-M3 (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh wow!! My mom has been thinking of getting a SUV for extra comfort, but now that I find this out it might change her mind. Do you know how much the option cost?

BTW Thanks alot for your responses.


----------

